# kykNET Program on eciggies!



## Rob Fisher (4/12/14)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Metal Liz (4/12/14)

Thanks for sharing Oom Rob 

Firstly i nearly fell off my chair laughing when she said Vipe hahahaha, kak funny!

Second time i nearly fell of my chair was when the twisp guy said the battery lasts 1 and a half days hahaha, don't lie on tv 

The ballie, i would like to take a fly swatter to the back of his head to clap the stupid out of him... really nicotene harmful, we are only allowed to buy from a pharmacy with a prescription, and not a better alternative to smoking... come now, you tell me how you feel after smoking 2 packs a day for 15years and then swop over to an ecigarette, i'm sure we all feel much healthier for it. wish these ecig bashers would speak to the actual consumers and find out their personal experiences from switching! 

Vape strong and Rock Hard

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Riddle (4/12/14)

I might have heard wrong. But did the lady really say at the end we will be right back after this SMOKE break? Lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## hands (4/12/14)

can you explain to like a child, not a very bright child.


----------



## Pet! (4/12/14)

Interesting watch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silverbear (4/12/14)

Thanks Rob this was a fun watch, but one that raised my blood presure, The old guy, Yusuf, clearly demonstrated his ignorance of a simple thing like Nicotene, and he is the head of some anti smoking group, if you are going to be the lead of some thing like a tobacco control group, then you better be knowledgable in your subject matter.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## annemarievdh (5/12/14)

Om my goodness, someone slap that old guy!!! 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


----------



## kimbo (5/12/14)

annemarievdh said:


> someone slap that old guy



With a spade or something

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Derick (5/12/14)

I think e-cigs are probably going to follow the same path as any new technology - when microwaves first came out people were afraid, they didn't understand how they worked and were scared of getting 'radiated'.

As time went on and people got more and more educated on how they work, they became more acceptable - but there will always be that small minority that still believe that microwave radiation will give you cancer

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Gizmo (5/12/14)

My AFR is bad, translated is this bad publicity or not?


----------



## Xhale (5/12/14)

it was just publicity...good parts and bad parts.
Average Joe might well side with the Professor dude, because he is a learned scholar...his take was regulate, sell it in pharmacies, its possibly bad, but they dont know yet, and according to him no more effective than a patch. Oh, and yeah, its a Sch3 drug, so you cant sell it in freely, you are breaking the law.

The younger chap pretty much said all the bits we know for a while...nicotine=caffeine in terms of harm, no smoke, just vapour.

The good news is
1) mainstream media exposure is always good
2) people watching had two voices to listen to, rather than one guy ranting about death, doom and destruction

WAIT: Did I just translate all the english bits back into english for you PMSL.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Derick (5/12/14)

Love how people cherry pick bits from law to support their own viewpoint.

It's a Sch3 drug if you sell it for medicinal purposes

Subsection 17, of Section 22A states:
“For the purposes of this section” “'medicinal purpose' means for the purposes of the treatment or prevention of a disease or some other definite curative or therapeutic purpose, BUT DOES NOT INCLUDE THE SATISFACTION OR RELIEF OF A HABIT OR CRAVING FOR THE SUBSTANCE USED"

Which is why patches and gum(and therefore e-liquids) are not Sch3 drugs

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## annemarievdh (7/12/14)

Derick said:


> Love how people cherry pick bits from law to support their own viewpoint.
> 
> It's a Sch3 drug if you sell it for medicinal purposes
> 
> ...



And if it was, then cigarets were suppose to be put under the same bridge. And also only by prescription. 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


----------

